# Mac websites



## Craig (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone here have experience setting up a website with Mac?

My friend is using a free 90 day trial to check it out...it looks professional. We are considering using this format instead of wordpress for our blog. 

Are there any known drawbacks? For instance, I do not have a Mac, so I'm not sure if I will be able to upload entries myself or have my friend do it for me. The cost is $100 per year, which isn't bad since there's 4 of us. We can upload podcasts easily, the page is clean and professional-looking, and navigation is simple.

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 23, 2008)

Uploading entries shouldn't be a problem even if you are not blessed to have a Mac.

They should have a FAQ that answers that question.

If it is set up already upload a sample entry to see what happens. You may have to download Safari to test it.

As to making websites with a mac it's very easy.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Dec 23, 2008)

I work on a Mac everyday setting up websites and working on them, it's a lot easier than using Windows. But I don't understand what you are referring to - do you mean you are using Apple's .mac hosting platform? I have no familiarity with that.


----------



## Craig (Dec 23, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> I work on a Mac everyday setting up websites and working on them, it's a lot easier than using Windows. But I don't understand what you are referring to - do you mean you are using Apple's .mac hosting platform? I have no familiarity with that.



I'm not sure, to be honest. My friend lives about 2 hours away, so I'm going off of phone conversations. He bought a Mac laptop a couple of months ago and it sounds like the web-making kit was pre-installed on his computer and you pay a yearly hosting/subscription fee.

The url is something like: http://web.me.com/whatever

I'm not sure if that's helpful for you, but you now know as much as I do


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 24, 2008)

That's the .mac web hosting server. You shouldn't have any problem uploading your posts even from a PC. Designing the website and publishing to it is made easier because it's on a mac. At worst you may have to have your friend either post your post or you will need the source code generated by the mac and put your post into their using frontpage. But I don't think it will be that difficult.


----------

